# 3700X temp not showing on various hardware monitoring



## Midiamp (Jul 15, 2019)

Just curious. CPUID HWMonitor not showing, CAM not showing, also HWinfo. Is this normal? As in maybe the software aren't up to date yet? The BIOS recognized the temp though. I use MSI B450M Mortar and I used to set my fan curves on the BIOS. However, MSI BIOS update for Ryzen 3000 butchered the GUI and now looks like a BIOS from the 90s with a taste of goth (black and white text). Thank goodness Command Center still works, but I think the value is a bit off by 1-2 degrees.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 15, 2019)

Midiamp said:


> Is this normal?


No. But as you noted, since the temps do appear in the BIOS, it could be because the software is not updated. Have you tried HWiNFO64? This program can provide an overwhelming amount of information so when using for the first time, I recommend you select “Sensors only” when prompted. Then scroll down to your motherboard’s section to see the temps.

I also like Speccy (from the makers of CCleaner) which provides much more "System Information". It has a notification/system tray applet too. 

I use and recommend Core Temp to monitor CPU temps in real time.

Perhaps one of those have been updated. Otherwise, you may just need to wait a bit until they are.


Midiamp said:


> Thank goodness Command Center still works, but I think the value is a bit off by 1-2 degrees.


A difference of a couple degrees here or there is immaterial and inconclusive. Remember, a CPU can go from cool to overheated in just a few clock cycles and that 3700x defaults to 3.6 billion clock cycles every second! Also, every monitoring program has a different sampling time dependent upon when the program was started. And each program likely has a different sampling rates too. This program my sample once per second, that program may sample once every 2 seconds, etc. So frankly, if two programs show the exact same temps at the exact same time, it likely is a coincidence. They all should be pretty close, however.


----------



## Midiamp (Jul 15, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> A difference of a couple degrees here or there is immaterial and inconclusive.


On the BIOS side, MSI 4 fan point can be set with zero interval, with the third fan point on top of the second fan point, essentially making 2 fan speed for 2 temp range. I set mine for 45% fan speed on 30-42 degrees C, and 65% fan speed on 42-80 degrees C.

The command center has this offset/angle so there's a transition between the 2 fan speed. My Noctuas acted up during this transition, with a low high humming with around 1-2 seconds interval when the temp is in this transition zone. So it's not the temp, but more of the audible issue for me. 

But hey, thanks for the Core Temp advice! It works, now I can see the temp,  but the processor model is listed as AMD Processor BE. Seems like this is an issue with the software not updated yet.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 15, 2019)

Midiamp said:


> n the BIOS side, MSI 4 fan point can be set with zero interval


Except with digital sampling, there really is no such thing as zero interval! 

80°C would be too high for me. I don't like my CPUs to sit above 60°C for more than a few seconds at a time. But that's just me. I know many processors can easily tolerate those temps.

I'm glad CoreTemp seems to work for you.


----------

